# Packing :(



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I have one and a half days to pack. I get picked up on wednesday early afternoon. I have so much to do tomorrow  Seriously I wrote a list and it went on forever and now I'm massively disheartened. Hopefully tomorrow I'll wake up happy and optimistic and full of joy and ready to pack stuff and clean stuff... but it's not likely.

Send good thoughts my way! Or more preferably some servants to pack and clean for me 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Well I would send you some servants, but it would be quite a long way to travel!
I hope you get everything done that you need to tomorrow!
Good Luckk!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Awwww hun, I'm sure you'll get everything done 

Good luck, cant wait for piccies of new house


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

GOOD LUCK! Im sure it will all go fine! So dont worry! If you need anything just ask!
xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww I hate packing too! Hope you get it all done, we'd help if we could!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww i hope you get it done hunni, if i had servants id send them your way


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Good luck I hope you get it done in time


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Tell those rats to put their tails in gear and lend a hand! :001_tt2: and if that doesn't work, think about all those lovely ferrets, puppies and ratties you will have in your new house :wink5:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I have packed! some stuff. Not all of it. And I'm leaving at 12.30 tomorrow. Oh crap. 

Need those servants now!

Not much more to do actually bit just seems like loads. Looks like I'm gonna be pulling an all nighter >_<

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

So why exactly are you on the internet on a pet forums?? When you should be packing and getting all the last minute things done?? Naughty Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Shush you  Because I keep looking up and there's soooo much stuff to do and then I look down and it;s all nice and lovely and warm and friendly...  I'm doing stuff slowly! I put an iron in a box a few minutes ago!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Shush you  Because I keep looking up and there's soooo much stuff to do and then I look down and it;s all nice and lovely and warm and friendly...  I'm doing stuff slowly! I put an iron in a box a few minutes ago!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Hah, yes it is nice and warm and lovely and friendly, but theres barely anyone here!

But at least your getting somewhere


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Hah, yes it is nice and warm and lovely and friendly, but theres barely anyone here!
> 
> But at least your getting somewhere


You're here, that's enough of a distraction 

I just moved a box downstairs. Yay ^_^ Now I can pack away my desktop!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> You're here, that's enough of a distraction
> 
> I just moved a box downstairs. Yay ^_^ Now I can pack away my desktop!
> 
> ...


Actually I'm not much of a distraction as I am constantly going between here and the homework I have from missing school yesterday!

Yayyyy! your getting further


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

You know you are a real addict when you can't do anything for being on this forum!!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> You know you are a real addict when you can't do anything for being on this forum!!


I can still do stuff just not stuff that I didn't wnant to do in the first place 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I can still do stuff just not stuff that I didn't wnant to do in the first place
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


then maybe you should pack your computer?? 
I can't really talk though, I have to try to sleep in an hour, and I still have loads of homework to do


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> then maybe you should pack your computer??
> I can't really talk though, I have to try to sleep in an hour, and I still have loads of homework to do


It's a laptop, it gets packed in my bag when I leave  No way am I packing it anytime before!!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> It's a laptop, it gets packed in my bag when I leave  No way am I packing it anytime before!!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I think I have found your problem!!:001_tt2:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I think I have found your problem!!:001_tt2:


Again, shush you 

If I wasn't online I;d be going to sleep. Either way, packing wouldn't get done.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Again, shush you
> 
> If I wasn't online I;d be going to sleep. Either way, packing wouldn't get done.
> 
> ...


Ooooh I now understand 
Then I suppose I'll let you stay online without me harassing you to get your work done  Do you have a lot to do tomorrow?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Again, shush you
> 
> If I wasn't online I;d be going to sleep. Either way, packing wouldn't get done.
> 
> ...


I agree with Ashleighhh on this one - stop making excuses!!!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Ooooh I now understand
> Then I suppose I'll let you stay online without me harassing you to get your work done  Do you have a lot to do tomorrow?


All I have to do is move. I still need to pack boxes and shake out my rug but I;ve done almost all of it. Once my bed and everything is out I need to hoover and wash down the side but that won;t take long atall 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> All I have to do is move. I still need to pack boxes and shake out my rug but I;ve done almost all of it. Once my bed and everything is out I need to hoover and wash down the side but that won;t take long atall
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Oh, thats good then 
Sooo, you have about 9 hours and 15 minutes?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Oh, thats good then
> Sooo, you have about 9 hours and 15 minutes?


Shush shush shush *Covers ears* LALALA I CAN'T HEAR YOU

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Shush shush shush *Covers ears* LALALA I CAN'T HEAR YOU
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Of _course_ you can't hear us...we're typing...on a computer!! :smilewinkgrin:
If you don't want to "hear" us then close your eyes!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Of _course_ you can't hear us...we're typing...on a computer!! :smilewinkgrin:
> If you don't want to "hear" us then close your eyes!! :001_tt2:


ok then, I caqn;t see you!

That was me touch typing  pretty good I think 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> ok then, I caqn;t see you!
> 
> That was me touch typing  pretty good I think
> 
> ...


Well, if you really don't want to see our words on your laptop, then pack it away, you have 9 hours and 3 minutes


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Well, if you really don't want to see our words on your laptop, then pack it away, you have 9 hours and 3 minutes


tick, tock, tick, tock!!!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Well, if you really don't want to see our words on your laptop, then pack it away, you have 9 hours and 3 minutes


You;re a mean person  Im gonna tell on you to TDM and Srhdufe.They'll defend me! 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> tick, tock, tick, tock!!!


You;re both horrible mean people 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> You;re a mean person  Im gonna tell on you to TDM and Srhdufe.They'll defend me!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


No I think they will harass you more than I do :001_tt2:
To make you feel better because of my harassing you I am now up pretty late and I still have to flat Iron my hair, soo while your moving(or should be, it will be 7:30am my time, 12:30pm your time) I will be getting ready for school, So I will have to wake up early due to you makeing me sleep deprived, and I will be waiting outside in the cold waiting for the bus while I'm dead tired


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> No I think they will harass you more than I do :001_tt2:
> To make you feel better because of my harassing you I am now up pretty late and I still have to flat Iron my hair, soo while your moving(or should be, it will be 7:30am my time, 12:30pm your time) I will be getting ready for school, So I will have to wake up early due to you makeing me sleep deprived, and I will be waiting outside in the cold waiting for the bus while I'm dead tired


ha-HA! Cruel twist of fates win again! 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> You;re both horrible mean people
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


That wasn't nice!!  We are only thinking of you trying to get all your packing done!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> That wasn't nice!!  We are only thinking of you trying to get all your packing done!!


Yes your not very nice at all!!
and I may not be tired in the mornign since I fell asleep earlier, so I don't think I'll be the one with the problems :001_tt2:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> That wasn't nice!!  We are only thinking of you trying to get all your packing done!!


You know I don;tmean it really  I think I need a can of Raid in here. Flies have invaded my room over the last few hours. That'll teach me to leave tohe window open 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Yes your not very nice at all!!
> and I may not be tired in the mornign since I fell asleep earlier, so I don't think I'll be the one with the problems :001_tt2:


Nah, poor Akai will still be running around like a headless chicken!!:001_tt2:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I am amazing and wonderful and can stay awake for many many many hours on en....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> ha-HA! Cruel twist of fates win again!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I am beginning to think you suffer from a mild case of Schadenfreude...:wink5:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I am beginning to think you suffer from a mild case of Schadenfreude...:wink5:


Only sometimes 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Only sometimes
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


But I bet the occasions when you do suffer for it are fab!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> But I bet the occasions when you do suffer for it are fab!


Like now  I'm stuck in an eternal (Well, 9 hour) loop of needing to pack but can;t be arsed to pack. It's horribel.

Might curl up and go to sleep for a couple of hours, then do everything in 3 hours tomorrw. I swear I'll do it!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Like now  I'm stuck in an eternal (Well, 9 hour) loop of needing to pack but can;t be arsed to pack. It's horribel.
> 
> Might curl up and go to sleep for a couple of hours, then do everything in 3 hours tomorrw. I swear I'll do it!
> 
> ...


Promises, promises!!
I'm telling you, you need to get those rats in line and make them do the packing! I'm sure they'd love to help :001_tt2:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Promises, promises!!
> I'm telling you, you need to get those rats in line and make them do the packing! I'm sure they'd love to help :001_tt2:


i would but the only ones I have with me are the baby boys, boyrat and 3 big girls. I could barely lift the last box, I doubt they could!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Right bI'm off to have a couple of hours kip. Nighty night 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> i would but the only ones I have with me are the baby boys, boyrat and 3 big girls. I could barely lift the last box, I doubt they could!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


They can always eat what they can't manage and it will save you som espace


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Right bI'm off to have a couple of hours kip. Nighty night
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


TTFN! Speak to you later!!


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

I just spent the last ten minutes reading this argument and think it is the most amusing thing i shall read all day - as i am at uni mainly lol!
You guys are great


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Tammy0407 said:


> I just spent the last ten minutes reading this argument and think it is the most amusing thing i shall read all day - as i am at uni mainly lol!
> You guys are great


Why thankyou 

Hooray I have quite a few of my boxes downstairs ^_^ 10 minutes to do the rest :S

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Why thankyou
> 
> Hooray I have quite a few of my boxes downstairs ^_^ 10 minutes to do the rest :S
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK! x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Tammy0407 said:


> GOOD LUCK! x


ARGHHHHHHH My darling mother forgot to put the hoover and the clothes bag in the van so now IO have NOTHING to pack my clothes on and NOTHING to hoover up with. I am an irritated bunny right now >_<

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahh not good not good lol!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Hooray! I'm now at my parents house, everything packed and ready to leave at early o clock tomorrow. Hooray!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

*Congratulations*


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> *Congratulations*


You can do me a 2000 posts thread now Sarah 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Yay!Congratulations!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Hooray!! Of course, Ashleighhh and I take all the credit as if it wasn't for us keeping you up all hours last night and talking you into packing it wouldn't have happened!! :lol:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Hooray!! Of course, Ashleighhh and I take all the credit as if it wasn't for us keeping you up all hours last night and talking you into packing it wouldn't have happened!! :lol:


Of course we should get all the credit!! We are the only 2 to have talked with Red throughout the night and harass her into going and packing! I mean if it weren't for us, She would have surely missed her deadline


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Of course we should get all the credit!! We are the only 2 to have talked with Red throughout the night and harass her into going and packing! I mean if it weren't for us, She would have surely missed her deadline


Absolutely!! To think, if it weren't for us she wouldn't have had the rats running around with little bags helping to pack either!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Absolutely!! To think, if it weren't for us she wouldn't have had the rats running around with little bags helping to pack either!!


I agree! Hah i wonder how she's doing, did she even thank us?! No I believe it went something along the lines of, you guys are mean and I', telling srhdufe, and tdm on you, Something along those lines, If it weren't for us she'd still be packing!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I agree! Hah i wonder how she's doing, did she even thank us?! No I believe it went something along the lines of, you guys are mean and I', telling srhdufe, and tdm on you, Something along those lines, If it weren't for us she'd still be packing!


If it weren't for us she would have given up and still been typing at her computer. The cheek! Imagine not thanking us!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> If it weren't for us she would have given up and still been typing at her computer. The cheek! Imagine not thanking us!!


I know! instead she has blamed us for being mean! I think we were just extremely helpful


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I know! instead she has blamed us for being mean! I think we were just extremely helpful


I think we were very helpful indeed  I noticed that she's not online. It must be guilt that has her staying away because she didn't thank us for all the encouragement last night.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I think we were very helpful indeed  I noticed that she's not online. It must be guilt that has her staying away because she didn't thank us for all the encouragement last night.


Yes we were 
She was on earlier, but I think she may be tired from getting all her things packed into boxes, then having to bring them all to the moving truck, and things, I bet she'll be on tomorrow night for longer though, then we can tell her that she owes us a big thanks


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Yes we were
> She was on earlier, but I think she may be tired from getting all her things packed into boxes, then having to bring them all to the moving truck, and things, I bet she'll be on tomorrow night for longer though, then we can tell her that she owes us a big thanks


A very big thank you indeed!! I suppose we should feel a little sorry for her, moving is hard work after all.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> A very big thank you indeed!! I suppose we should feel a little sorry for her, moving is hard work after all.


Oh yes very hard indeed!! Ecspecially when she spent most of her time for packing on here!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Hahaha I'm amused  Given rep to you both (I'll give you soem tomorrow ZT, need to spread it round first!)

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Hahaha I'm amused  Given rep to you both (I'll give you soem tomorrow ZT, need to spread it round first!)
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Thanks


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Hahaha I'm amused  Given rep to you both (I'll give you soem tomorrow ZT, need to spread it round first!)
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Thank you!!


----------

